
Syndicate Wars Port - LaSombra
http://swars.vexillium.org/
======
adwf
If anyone is interested in a modern successor to Syndicate, there's a game
called Satellite Reign:

[http://satellitereign.com/the-game/](http://satellitereign.com/the-game/)

Which is a quite decent updated version of the concept. Has one or more of the
original Syndicate guys working on it and was quite fun to play.

~~~
viraptor
I've got quite opposite reaction. I regret spending any money on it. It's
super slow and annoying at the beginning, because there are very large no-save
areas and anything that brings guards attention gets you killed in there. (so
it's only stealth game) On the other hand there's lots of comments saying
(didn't get to that stage) that once you get through lots of missions, you
raise an army of tanks that can kill anything in the way without stopping. I
had really high hopes for this game, but it's just not Syndicate.

~~~
pferde
Didn't original Syndicate have exactly that - no saving during (sometimes
long) missions, and a single mistake often screwing up the entire thing?

~~~
viraptor
I don't remember about the saves actually, but the feeling is completely
different. While on most Syndicate missions you could actually exchange fire
and back off / reevaluate, in this game any action causes more people to hear
you and join in. That means you need to either sneak around the whole time, or
be prepared to take 10 enemies at once. And even sneaking around is hard
because of cameras.

It wouldn't even be that bad if you could replay the whole mission in 5-10
minutes like I remember from Syndicate. But in SR even walking around feels
super slow. It's just not the same kind of action. You sneak around for 15
minutes, take out guards one-by-one, then suddenly you're spotted by the last
remaining one and reinforcements come out from the building right next to you.
You lose the whole squad, try again.

------
codezero
I'd love to read the blog posts describing how they disassembled and
reassembled the game, those details are more interesting to me than playing
the game :)

~~~
suprjami
It's not about Syndicate Wars, but this guy spent years reversing the Outrun
arcade ROM and blogging about it. It's a fascinating read:
[http://reassembler.blogspot.com/](http://reassembler.blogspot.com/)

~~~
mmastrac
... and I spent more than an hour reading his blog from the last few years.
Man, what an interesting set of projects. I'm seriously jealous of his ability
to restore and emulate hardware!

------
brudgers
Github:
[https://github.com/mefistotelis/swars](https://github.com/mefistotelis/swars)

~~~
markus2012
Incredibly impressive!

I solved this. The center required all of my soldiers to be maxed out, and all
of them carrying lasers. Iirc... it feels like several lifetimes ago...

I'd give it a go but after moving about 15 times there's no way I have that
CD.

~~~
voltagex_
[https://www.gog.com/game/syndicate_wars](https://www.gog.com/game/syndicate_wars)
if you want it.

------
anthk
What's the difference with Freesynd?

~~~
feral
Freesynd looks like its for 'Syndicate' \- this is for 'Syndicate Wars' which
was the sequel to Syndicate. As a player, they were quite different games and
engines.

------
voltagex_
I wonder how up to date
[https://github.com/mefistotelis/swars/blob/master/doc/TODO](https://github.com/mefistotelis/swars/blob/master/doc/TODO)
is.

------
oofabz
I loved this game when I was a kid.

------
snvzz
Nice, but why force a conversion to a lossy audio format?

